# Kessie - Barcellona ai titoli di coda? Offerte dalla Premier



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre per le quali il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


----------



## Solo (14 Novembre 2022)

Che degrado...

Finisce che va in prestito ai gobbi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre che il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.



Si tratta sicuramente di un errore, per kessie non arrivano offerte.
Soprattutto con un ingaggio del genere. La storiella che veniva sempre raccontata non era forse questa?


----------



## Pungiglione (14 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre che il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


Da giocare la CL a giocarsi la salvezza ahahahhaha


----------



## Djici (14 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si tratta sicuramente di un errore, per kessie non arrivano offerte.
> Soprattutto con un ingaggio del genere. La storiella che veniva sempre raccontata non era forse questa?


Arrivavano manlui preferiva rifiutare tutto per prendere la maxi stecca.
Noi siamo "solo" colpevoli di averlo lasciato fare tranquillamente


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2022)

"Turnu da mondiale e sistemo tutto, tranquilli. Con la forza del woodo e la pozione polisucco prenderò le sembianze di Manè. Nessuno si accorgerà. Ora togliti dai piedi che ti tiro sotto"


----------



## TheKombo (14 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre che il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


Sparati tu e il tuo procuratore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Novembre 2022)

Io lo riprenderei anche domani, un po' mi manca Kessie, mi ci ero affezionato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Arrivavano manlui preferiva rifiutare tutto per prendere la maxi stecca.
> Noi siamo "solo" colpevoli di averlo lasciato fare tranquillamente



Qui dentro si diceva ben altro per giustificare la mancata cessione, e la parte del "non ha mai ricevuto offerte" era sempre la più gettonata


----------



## evideon (14 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre che il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


Ho la nausea......


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2022)

Beh se qualcuno gli offre più dei 6,5 che prende al Barcellona Franck ci va, anche a giocare sulla luna.


----------



## davidedl (14 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre per le quali il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


Che brutta fine. Mi fa tristezza la fine che ha fatto. Da idolo acclamato a Signor nessuno, già rincalzo da cedere a squadrette della Premier. E non dite che i 6,5 milioni possano farlo felice. Perché tra guadagnare 3/4 milioni o guadagnarne 6,5 non cambia nulla nella tua vita e nella tua felicità. Avere 10 Ferrari anziché 8 non migliora la qualità della tua vita né ti può rendere più felice. Secondo me è una persona veramente triste adesso e se tornasse indietro firmerebbe anche per 3 milioni con il suo sangue per tornare alla vita che faceva in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Che brutta fine. Mi fa tristezza la fine che ha fatto. Da idolo acclamato a Signor nessuno, già rincalzo da cedere a squadrette della Premier. E non dite che i 6,5 milioni possano farlo felice. Perché tra guadagnare 3/4 milioni o guadagnarne 6,5 non cambia nulla nella tua vita e nella tua felicità. Avere 10 Ferrari anziché 8 non migliora la qualità della tua vita né ti può rendere più felice. Secondo me è una persona veramente triste adesso e se tornasse indietro firmerebbe anche per 3 milioni con il suo sangue per tornare alla vita che faceva in questi ultimi anni.



Ne abbiamo già parlato a lungo, parliamo di un ragazzo nato nella povertà assoluta, sputare addosso a milioni di euro come fossero noccioline mi sembra alquanto ipocrita. Ricordo che un Eto'o, uno dei migliori attaccanti al mondo in quel periodo è andato a giocare nella steppa russa all'Anzhi per soldi. Figuriamoci se c'è da stupirsi se Kessie va al Barcellona, a BARCELLONA per un contratto più ricco!!! 

Fosse rimasto con noi Franck avrebbe "perso" 8 mln in 4 anni. OTTO MILIONI.


----------



## gabuz (14 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo già parlato a lungo, parliamo di un ragazzo nato nella povertà assoluta, sputare addosso a milioni di euro come fossero noccioline mi sembra alquanto ipocrita. Ricordo che un Eto'o, uno dei migliori attaccanti al mondo in quel periodo è andato a giocare nella steppa russa all'Anzhi per soldi. Figuriamoci se c'è da stupirsi se Kessie va al Barcellona, a BARCELLONA per un contratto più ricco!!!
> 
> Fosse rimasto con noi Franck avrebbe "perso" 8 mln in 4 anni. OTTO MILIONI.


A volte pare si parli dei soldi del Monopoli.
Ma tra firmare un contratto di 5 anni a 3 mln ed uno a 6 ballano 15 mln che fanno tutta la differenza del mondo, anche per chi è già milionario.


----------



## sampapot (14 Novembre 2022)

ogni giocatore fa le proprie scelte...Totti rinunciò al real madrid, dove avrebbe vinto sicuramente delle Champions e avrebbe guadagnato di più, ma sarebbe sceso "di graduatoria", perché là c'erano tanti altri campioni...invece ha deciso di restare alla roma e vivere osannato dai suoi tifosi diventando una bandiera nel vero senso del termine e per questo lo ammiro...Kessie ha fatto la scelta opposta...detto questo, al Milan manca uno come Kessie, ma non lo vorrei indietro per principio...un vecchio proverbio dice "chi sbaglia ad so testa, a paga ad so borsa"...anche se lui probabilmente ci ha guadagnato


----------



## Aron (14 Novembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io lo riprenderei anche domani, un po' mi manca Kessie, mi ci ero affezionato.



Dovrebbe essere in cima alle nostre priorità. 

Per il gioco di Pioli è indispensabile un giocatore come Kessie. 
Poi se la società e soprattutto la proprietà ritengono che Bennacer e Tonali possano giocare tutte le partite senza mai rifiatare, e che la squadra si possa permettere di farsi bucare ogni volta il centrocampo a causa della mancanza di filtro, allora alzo le mani e facciano come vogliono.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Turnu da mondiale e sistemo tutto, tranquilli. Con la forza del woodo e la pozione polisucco prenderò le sembianze di Manè. Nessuno si accorgerà. Ora togliti dai piedi che ti tiro sotto"


Sto morendo, dammi dei polmoni nuovi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Novembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere in cima alle nostre priorità.
> 
> Per il gioco di Pioli è indispensabile un giocatore come Kessie.
> Poi se la società e soprattutto la proprietà ritengono che Bennacer e Tonali possano giocare tutte le partite senza mai rifiatare, e che la squadra si possa permettere di farsi bucare ogni volta il centrocampo a causa della mancanza di filtro, allora alzo le mani e facciano come vogliono.


 in cima alle nostre priorità c'è il rinnovo di Krunic


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre per le quali il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.



È la fine che merita che non mantiene la parola data. Che vada a marcire altrove ma mai più al Milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bhe è tifoso del Manchester united..
finora ha solo eguagliato il loro declino..
se accetta quelle di bassa classifica..
addirittura li supera nel degrado


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2022)

ha sbagliato di grosso, ma il Barcelona non è una prigione d'oro come altre e può liberarsi se lo vuole.
poi appunto preso a zero, non c'è un investimento da tutelare
la mazzetta al procuratore per far mangiare la sua stirpe a venire ormai è andata...
per giocare ad alto livello in premier league però deve essere al massimo, altrimenti ti mangiano in testa


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre per le quali il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


Sai che bello se tornasse già a gennaio


----------



## Dave90 (15 Novembre 2022)

Per chi si lamenta della mancata cessione, ricordo che con lui abbiamo vinto lo scudetto. Magari lo avremmo vinto anche senza di lui, ma magari no.


----------



## Tobi (15 Novembre 2022)

Giocatore finito. Si dia spazio a Vrankx piuttosto


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Novembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere in cima alle nostre priorità.
> 
> Per il gioco di Pioli è indispensabile un giocatore come Kessie.
> Poi se la società e soprattutto la proprietà ritengono che Bennacer e Tonali possano giocare tutte le partite senza mai rifiatare, e che la squadra si possa permettere di farsi bucare ogni volta il centrocampo a causa della mancanza di filtro, allora alzo le mani e facciano come vogliono.


Ecco,inizia ad alzare le mani perché faranno ciò che vogliono.


----------



## Julian4674 (15 Novembre 2022)

A noi non entra in testa perchè viviamo il calcio come passione e fede, ma per loro è solo lavoro, a uno che arriva dalla Costa d'Avorio cosa volete che freghi se gioca nel Milan,nel Barcellona o nel Pergocrema, basta che lo paghino. Se prendete 2000 € al mese e arriva un'altra ditta che per lo stesso lavoro vi da 4000€ non ci andreste di corsa? io si.
Anche quello che ho in avatar e che per me sarà sempre top 3 della mia personalissima classifica dei giocatori che ho visto nel Milan, non ci ha pensato 2 volte a fare le valigie per la Spagna e il suo amore per il Milan era direttamente proporzionale agli adeguamenti che gli concedevano
E comunque in prestito per 6 mesi il presidente lo riprenderei, magari degradato a segretario, ma lo riprenderei.
Lui e Sandrino e in mezzo al campo si va a comandare contro chiunque in Italia e quasi tutti in Europa


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre per le quali il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


Ringrazi il suo procuratore che l'ha consigliato bene.
Alla grande , oserei dire.

Un trattore che va a praticare il tiki taka.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si tratta sicuramente di un errore, per kessie non arrivano offerte.
> Soprattutto con un ingaggio del genere. La storiella che veniva sempre raccontata non era forse questa?


Prima si da dei pidocchi morti di fame a tutti quanti, per poi scoprire che si baratterebbe uno scudetto per venti milioni e un pò di celodurismo.. a little bit confused amico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Prima si da dei pidocchi morti di fame a tutti quanti, per poi scoprire che si baratterebbe uno scudetto per venti milioni e un pò di celodurismo.. a little bit confused amico.



Baratterebbe uno scudetto? Ma come?
Kessie mica ha inciso nella scorsa stagione, "non era più quello di una volta", "ha giocato bene una sola stagione", la maggior parte dei tifosi sosteneva questo. Stai a vedere che ora abbiamo vinto uno scudetto grazie a kessie e atangana? 
Sisi, a little bit confused amico.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Baratterebbe uno scudetto? Ma come?
> Kessie mica ha inciso nella scorsa stagione, "non era più quello di una volta", "ha giocato bene una sola stagione", la maggior parte dei tifosi sosteneva questo. Stai a vedere che ora abbiamo vinto uno scudetto grazie a kessie e atangana?
> Sisi, a little bit confused amico.


Kessiè ha fatto la sua parte, posto che voleva andare via a zero punto per cui non potevi venderlo forzatamente ma sei tu che nel messaggio hai evidenziato offerte da 15-20 milioni.. tu l'avresti venduto a quelle cifre evidentemente, i nostri l'han tenuto e vinto lo scudo. Mi spiace, anzi non mi spiace, e fortunatamente è andata bene.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Kessiè ha fatto la sua parte, posto che voleva andare via a zero punto per cui non potevi venderlo forzatamente ma sei tu che nel messaggio hai evidenziato offerte da 15-20 milioni..* tu l'avresti venduto a quelle cifre evidentemente*, *i nostri l'han tenuto e vinto lo scudo.* Mi spiace, anzi non mi spiace, e fortunatamente è andata bene.



Nonostante tu abbia esordito con un "ha fatto la sua parte", nella parte grassettata stai praticamente continuando a sostenere che l'abbiamo vinto anche grazie a lui, ma ti invito ad andare a rileggere il suo thread dal post-olimpiade in poi 

P.S Visto il solito mercato fatto con il cappello in mano (di cui oltre metà budget è stato speso per un CDK qualsiasi) e i 3 precedentemente persi a 0€, l'avrei venduto anche a quella cifra e re-investito i soldi, sicuro. Così come farei con Bennacer e con tutti quelli che vogliono fare il giochino a nostro discapito.
Comunque curioso che attacchi per dire queste cose e non per valutare il fatto che abbia offerte nonostante ora guadagni 7 milioni a stagione 
Eppure ricordo bene le discussioni in cui il pensiero comune era quello di corrispondere un max di 3-4,5 milioni altrimenti poi sarebbe stata una palla al piede invendibile (e per questo abbiamo pensato bene di farlo andare a scadenza ).
Lo stesso discorso per Calhanoglu, vedremo poi quanto guadagnerà l'inda dalla sua cessione.
Non che rimpianga Calhanoglu, ma il fatto di non essere stato sostituito adeguatamente si.


----------



## sacchino (15 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Sport, l'avventura di Kessie col Barcellona potrebbe essere già arrivata al capolinea. Ci sono club di Premier che sono pronte ad offrire soldi per il cartellino. I Blaugrana potrebbero fare plusvalenza visto che è arrivato a zero. Per il presidente ci sono Aston Villa e Fulham. I primi hanno offerto 14 mln mentre i secondi 20 mln con bonus. Cifre per le quali il Barcellona potrebbe vacillare e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


Di questo omuncolo frega meno di zero vada dove vuole.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nonostante tu abbia esordito con un "ha fatto la sua parte", nella parte grassettata stai praticamente continuando a sostenere che l'abbiamo vinto anche grazie a lui, ma ti invito ad andare a rileggere il suo thread dal post-olimpiade in poi
> 
> P.S Visto il solito mercato fatto con il cappello in mano (di cui oltre metà budget è stato speso per un CDK qualsiasi) e i 3 precedentemente persi a 0€, l'avrei venduto anche a quella cifra e re-investito i soldi, sicuro. Così come farei con Bennacer e con tutti quelli che vogliono fare il giochino a nostro discapito.
> Comunque curioso che attacchi per dire queste cose e non per valutare il fatto che abbia offerte nonostante ora guadagni 7 milioni a stagione
> ...


Semplicemente quella che tu giudichi una incapacità di trattativa io la vedo una scelta ponderata. 

Detto ciò due spifferi di offerte dalla premier non fanno una trattativa nè significano che se ne andrà da Barcellona.


----------

